

“Breaking up Google” – or just bankrolling publishers at Google’s expense? - candybar
https://juliareda.eu/2014/11/breaking-up-google-or-just-bankrolling-publishers/

======
coldtea
I'm all for "bankrolling publishers at Google's expense" too.

At least publishers are many, and less harmful.

